# 4x MTS-01



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I have been following this thread for sometime now and any other that has some nuggets of information regarding the SVS brand. I have heard nothing but wow's, and superbs, and best in range feedback about this brand and so have naturally been investigating as my first set of HT speakers. Yes, another HT starter on your hands :wave:

Unfortunately living in Europe presents the problem of not been able to audition this brand, which is bit sad... and have only just recently enquired whether the 45 return policy also applies here in Europe from the SVS EU distributor.

However, my question today is not of what do these sound like, etc, I think I am pretty convinced already of the SQ, but rather two simple questions I am sure you guys shall be able to easily help me with.

I came across what seems to be a great deal on some B stock MTS series here. I would be able to get 4x MTS-01 and a MTC -01

In your experience, would having an additional pair of MTS-01 as surrounds be a good idea, or better than the MBS in a 5.1 setup? Or is this just overkill and a no no?

Driving this, I have been looking into the onkyo tx-nr808. Would this suffice for these lovely gems?

I sincerely and humbly do appreciate the help you experts :R

Best regards to all


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome


Overkill? Naaaaaaaa....

Do you like SACD or DVDA? If so then I'd say you are going to have the perfect setup. I am running 4 x RS450 Rockets and an RS200. I think they do very well for movies as well, but I will note that I plan on getting SSS for side surrounds and placing the 2x 450's in back for a 7.1 set up.


Your 808 should fo fine, just beware your pushing a low ohm load all channels.

If you have plans down the road to get an external amp...then youd be really set for that as well.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

In a perfect world, everyone would have tower surrounds.

But a lot of us are just limited by the nature of the room


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I would run all towers if I could and even considered the SVS myself (opted for XTZ instead, which without saying too much are superb). I currently run 4 towers although my rears are MA R270's (basically slim towers, but still have that characteristic meatier tower sound) and you are doing nothing wrong by going that route, and if you listen to music in quad stereo mode it could be even better.

Out of interest, whats you budget.


----------



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the info so far guys...

Perhaps some elaboration from my part will help complete the holes.

High Fidelity audio is certainly a new thing for myself and have only been following it for a few months now. The Mrs and I do love our music, however, it was only recently that we became enlightened to the the possibilities of a good HT setup when we visited some friends and have since been finding out about the great things it has to offer.

As of today, we have very few SACD's... this however is certainly going to change now... hmmm..going to have to replace quite a few CD's  Of course this will also be hooked up to the HTPC, hence the reason for wanting the 808 to have 1.4a hdmi for 3D support and bit streaming. Overall, I would say it would be an even split in music and video.

Tufelhundin, you mentioned the low ohms on channels... the specs of the 808 mention :

180W/channel @ 6 ohms. It has Dynamic power on the front with different ohm's. If I can recall my schooling days, wow that goes back some, having a lower ohm would require more energy right? Would I be right in assuming that the 808 would run at 4 Ωohm's then, maybe at a lower Wattage on each channel by using more current? I could be way of the mark here of course.

@ Moonfly

Budget would be around the 4000 € / 5500$ mark. (Wish I was in the US to spend that) The plan is to equip the upcoming HT room with 5.1 sound, getting into the midrange level of speakers and equipment. I cannot say what the HT room dimensions would be as we shall be moving in a few weeks, though of course, this shall be a item on the checklist whilst visiting houses  However we are moving to the UK and can only guess that the room would not be overly large as houses can be smaller that side.

The current spread of budget would be :

700 - 800 € AVR Onkyo 808
2700 € for 4x MTS-01 and 1x MTC-01 (There is no other M series here in Europe at the moment apart from that, plenty of SVS 02 of course. I was told the M 02 series would be skipped and 03 would come end of 2011)
The rest of the budget would be left for sub.

It is more than likely though all will not be purchased in one go, but rather spread over the next 3 months.

Hope that fills in some of the gaps... I hope I am on the right track, I would like to think my homework has been done reasonably well, but as all new things go, I am always willing to learn more.

Thanks to all already for your input.

Have a good evening to all you guys in the US


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Very interesting and no doubt fun times ahead. Out of interest, what part of the UK are you moving too. Most higher end Onkyo amps are good running to 4 ohms loads, so all should be good there, but double check to be sure (if you need help with that, let us know). 

For more general conversation on your system as a whole though, you should start a separate thread, and we will try keep this one to the discussion of the SVS speakers in question. If you start another thread, let me know as I would love to watch this project come together. I cant personally offer much more on the SVS speakers in particular, they are a speaker that always interested me (the subs rock ) but as I couldnt get a demo they sadly passed me by, not that I am complaining .


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think you are going to have the ultimate set up. Everyone would love to have towers for every speaker if we could fit them. I believe the MTS-01's are easier for an amp than the MTS-02's. You are correct that the lower impedances are harder on the amplifier. Since I (amperage)=V(voltage)/R(resistance-ohms), if your pushing 20 volts worth of signal, a four ohm speaker would push 5 amps, and an 8 ohm speaker would only need 2.5 amps.

I wasn't aware that the MTS-03 was already on the horizon. They just came out with the MTS-02's at the end of the year. Did they say anything about the MTS-03's. I just wonder if it will be a 3 way design, or something completely different. Not that I care, my MTS-02's should be on my doorstep soon.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the Onk 808 and I think it is a great little receiver. They push my STS-02 and Centre just fine. Now I do realize that the STS-02 run at 6 ohms, but the Onk has no issues. I would love to be able to get two more STS-02's for the sides. But my next upgrade will be getting a new Sub. I think that you would be extremely happy should your purchase them.. but the hardest part will be finding the house to put them in :hsd:

Let's us know what you choose..


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I would definitely contact svs for an impedance graph of the mts 01. the mts-02 is very current hungry woth dips as low as 2.2ohm and i would not run it off a receiver, at least not the fronts.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> I would definitely contact svs for an impedance graph of the mts 01. the mts-02 is very current hungry woth dips as low as 2.2ohm and i would not run it off a receiver, at least not the fronts.


Agree that the 02 are hungry however I have a friend that has run the MTS-01 & MCS 01 off of a 807 for over a year and it did quite well and the 807 was not very strong with multiple channels driven from test I had seen.

I will say that about 2 weeks ago he purchased a Rotel RMB-1095 and says they sound like a wool blanket had been taken off of them.:T


An external amp would be prefered but until then I think he would be fine with the 807 unless he has no neighbors and he takes it up to WOT.:yikes:


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

To the OP...

these are not SVS of course "minus the subs:devil:" but I thought I thought I'd throw out some eye candy for a 4 tower set up.:T


----------



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Been awhile since my last post, but I'm happy to say some movements have taken place 

Today I put in the order for the a pair of MTS01 and MCS01. The other pair of MTS01's will only be available in week a two. All of them are B stock of course, which I am more than happy about for my first HT setup and for the price... definitely could not have gone wrong. :devil:

I will look at getting the sub more than likely in March, I am thinking along the lines of either a SVS PB-12 NSD or SVS PC-12 NSD. I was thinking along the lines of the NSD rather than plus or utlra for two reasons. 1. Neighbours. Yes I'm afraid we may have. We will aim for a detached property, but semi detached is also likely. The last thing I want is having the neighbours come banging on the door every time we watch a movie addle: 2. Budget as well. My thinking was maybe starting off with an NSD and should I need more in the future, throwing in another NSD a that time. Of course, spacing than could become a problem. Aye, so many variables :yikes:

I was going over the specs of the MTS and MSC again this weekend and realised the 01 range run at 6 Ω nominal impedance, which works out quite well as the 808 runs at 6 Ω on each channel as well. So apart from the having the M range rather than S, I would be in the same boat as IrishStout. I was looking at the 1008 and 3008, but the price difference between the two is way to large still and would get me into serious trouble with the Mrs :hissyfit: Never the less, I have taken your advice GranteedEV and asked for an impedance graph, lets see what they come back with.

@Moonfly We will be trotting off to Herdfordshire, working in Hatfield, so looking to hole up somewhere around there. I will take up your advice and start a thread. Ill pass on link as soon as its up.

@Tufelhundin. Many thanks for sharing, it is good to see it in practice and does not look that bad at all. Definitely gives me ideas on placements, and what to keep a look out for when house hunting.

EDIT : Just saw a thread on comparing PC to PB  Having a look into that now


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Getting an NSD over a Plus or Ultra because of neighbors doesn't seem to be good enough of a reason. If your budget can allow for an Ultra....by all means get one, just because it can play louder doesn't mean you have too. I mean just because you own a 335xi that can go 155mph doesn't mean you have to go that fast...right? I am not about to degrade the NSD...but the Ultra...*is that good*. I have zero experience with the sledge amp but the Bash...has been with SVS for a loooooooooong time and I sure like mine.

As for the AVR, Id stick with the 808 before I went with the 1008....however the 3008 is awesome. How much research have you done on 3D? The reason I ask is because...well, I'm not sold on, for it tends to give me headaches after a short period of time. If you were not to get into 3d at this time you could get a XXX7 AVR for less money, good or more power, a min of MultEQ-XT and THX Select. Plus you could spend less on a non 3d tv...

just saying...surly not trying to talk you out of it...just throwing out more alternatives.


PS: I replied you your pm as well.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tufelhundin, your rockets look sweet. 

I love my ultra, and I am glad I got it, but don't be afraid of the NSD. I listened to a PC12 NSD for the first time a few weeks ago, and I was very impressed. I think I would either go with 2 NSD subs eventually or just get one Ultra now. The NSD filled a huge room very well. I am just saying there is no wrong decision. I think the Ultra is a bargain for what you get. It has a little different feel to it because it moves so much air.


----------



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

You have a good point there... I was worried about it been so powerful that even at lower volumes, audibly, the vibration would drive neighbours nuts. I recall a few years back, albeit it in an apartment, neighbours came complaining about the base of my HiFi  After turning the bass down to almost nothing, never heard form them again. I think it would be best for me to hold off on the sub until I get to see what the new place will be. Also allow for saving too.

3D, ahh, the muchly discussed topic. I am in no ways 3D ready, but wanted to have option in case of the requirement in the future. You do raise a very good point though, I would get a lot more taking a 3007 or 1007. I think the 3007 would put to bed the driving these speakers question for good.

I had a quick look around the net for some prices, it is turning out to be harder than I thought. Most places either have the RRP of around £1400 or simply state, discontinued :hissyfit:

I will keep looking, it is really good food for thought, and in the end, if we did eventually go 3D, the HTPC could still always be connected directly.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Steve1616 thanks for the comment on my Rockets, sure is a shame for what happened for the speakers in my book are awesome. Maybe I can find a set of 850's for sale "cheap" when I get back to the States?:whistling:

Steve1616 made a good argument as well... twin NSD's or a single Ultra, if I could have one over the other, I'm guessing it would be based on "do I have the room for duals", if so then Im sure I would opt for duals just because it widens the sweet spot by so much. On the other hand if one is to go with duals then I would suggest an AVR with XT32 or an ASEQ. Yet I have a friend with dual PCU's and is using MultEQ and he seems to be very happy. The ASEQ was a blessing for my duals.


I see your MTS are also B Stock, good move in my book, for both of my PBU's are B Stock.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I still don't think there is a wrong choice, but I listened to my PB13/Ultra today. I just can't describe what it does for music and movies. I would rather have my PB13/Ultra over dual NSD's for sure, and if you can afford it in the future, then maybe you could get a second. I only have one PB13/Ultra, and I don't feel like I need another at all. It would just be cool to have a second, but the one can already blow me out of the house. My room works well with just one subwoofer, though. The PB13/Ultra just never runs out of steam. The NSD sounds very good, but sometimes I want that extra punch, and the Ultra can give it way better than the NSD. 

Tufelhundin was correct about getting the Ultra. It is awesome, and you just can't replace how clean it is at high levels when most subs are distorting.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

or how low it can go. :devil:


Steve1616, I did what you mentioned. I bought a PBU and love it, but I had the funds almost a year later to get another and what do you know...they had a matching rosenut in B Stock....Ka-Ching!


----------

